# QJ Timer Malfunction, How to Fix?



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi

I'm very disappointed in my timer. It wont start; I put my hands on the pads and the red light comes on, then green light flickers. Sometimes the green light won't come on at all; just the red one. There is nothing wrong with batteries. I've had the timer for about a month now, so it's not that I can't use it. Can someone tell me why this is happening/how to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 16, 2011)

the problem is, you bought a KO


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait, what? I didn't know that.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 16, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> the problem is, you bought a KO


 
The problem is, *****s like you don't help.



RussianWhiteBoi said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm very disappointed in my timer. It wont start; I put my hands on the pads and the red light comes on, then green light flickers. Sometimes the green light won't come on at all; just the red one. There is nothing wrong with batteries. I've had the timer for about a month now, so it's not that I can't use it. Can someone tell me why this is happening/how to fix it? Thanks!


 
Have you tried new batteries? If its definitely not the batteries, open it up - one I had came with a wire loose, another really badly connected. Clutching at straws a little I know, but if it is anything beyond this, just get a new one.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2011)

QJs are just a KO of Speedstacks, it's a cheaper version that sucks.

anyway, just open it up and try to figure out what's wrong with it. As James said, it may just be a loose wire.


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for the input.

I'll try this. Though from past experience I've got very little faith in QJ. I simultaneously bought their timer, 2x3x3, megaminx, and pyraminx. The megaminx was the only puzzle that didn't suck.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2011)

QJ pyraminx is awesome...QJ megaminx on the other hand


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 16, 2011)

you should get a plushie


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 18, 2011)

RussianWhiteBoi said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm very disappointed in my timer. It wont start; I put my hands on the pads and the red light comes on, then green light flickers. Sometimes the green light won't come on at all; just the red one. There is nothing wrong with batteries. I've had the timer for about a month now, so it's not that I can't use it. Can someone tell me why this is happening/how to fix it? Thanks!



Where did you bought it from? 
Also what is the version?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 18, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> Where did you bought it from?
> Also what is the version?


 
And some say my english is bad...


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> And some say my english is bad...


 
You're Lt. Surge. NOTHING YOU DO IS BAD. Gimme dat Raichu.


----------



## Meep (Aug 18, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> the problem is, you bought a KO


 
I've seen multiple Speedstacks ones with the same problem, FYI.

But yeah, I'd say to take a look at the circuitry if it's definitely not the batteries; Maybe post pictures of the internals if you don't figure it out.


----------



## insane569 (Aug 18, 2011)

i have the QJ v2 and its pretty good
but i hear the first one is horrible


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 18, 2011)

insane569 said:


> i have the QJ v2 and its pretty good
> but i hear the first one is horrible


 
It probably is.


----------



## Erzz (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> You're Lt. Surge. NOTHING YOU DO IS BAD. Gimme dat Raichu.


 
Oh really?


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 18, 2011)

I took out the batteries than put them back in correctly.


----------

